# Animated Roasting Spit



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Here's my finished animated roasting spit complete with arms bursting from the ground, evil chef turning the spit, crispy victim, and fire to cook him.










































*CONSTRUCTION:*






*INFORMATION NOT IN THE VIDEO:*


The spit turns using a 4.5 RPM disco ball motor. You can find them online for pretty cheap. I attached a straight-through coupler to the end of the motor using a cotter pin through a holes in the coupler, which makes the spit removable from the motor. The handle is also removable just press fitted on, and not glued or screwed on. This allows for easy dis-assembly and storage of the prop.

I put holes in the bones and torso of the blow mold skeleton used for the chef and ran 3/4" PVC pipe up through them so that the legs are sturdy. I zip-tied the upper torso around the pipes as well, to make sure the upper body stood up straight.

The fan and fabric technique used to create the fire illusion is a common prop that you can find out about making elsewhere on YouTube.

The meal / victim on the spit is covered in a separate video here: 





*RELATED VIDEOS:*


Making the prop wood: 




Plastic wrap corpsing:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That corpse looks very happy to be so crispy

That will make for a great "ewwww" scene.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a cool (or would that be hot?) scene!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Lots of work there and it looks great.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great elements in this. Well done!


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

*Thank you, all, for the compliments*. It was a lot of work, especially the tedious wood. I'm probably going to redo the rod and handle of the spit, but I've been working on this scene (including two shiatsu zombies not pictured) since November and am -sick- of it! LOL!


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

Looking good! 

I also like the drive-up window aspect, but hope that poor skeleton on the lawnmower doesn't have to wait too long for the takeout.


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

uncle said:


> Looking good!
> 
> I also like the drive-up window aspect, but hope that poor skeleton on the lawnmower doesn't have to wait too long for the takeout.


LOL! Yeah, I should have put up a background to block all of that stuff, but I like the clever reply.


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

I upgraded my spit today to look like it's made out of bones. I think this was a nice addition to the prop. Check it out:


































*Construction Video*


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Well I wasn't quite done. I made the handle look like bones too. Now, I think, I'm officially done with this.


























*FINAL VIDEO*


----------

